

Analysis of signup methods: Why you shouldn't ignore Google Federated Login - austinhallock
http://austinhallock.com/2012/06/03/analysis-of-signup-methods-why-you-shouldnt-ignore-google-federated-login/

======
bdfh42
Its actually OpenID and users can use more accounts than just a Google one.

Everyone should support OpenID and OAuth with a site specific sign up as a
reluctant fall-back.

~~~
austinhallock
This is true. I do think there is value in taking a less is more approach
however.

Maybe I'm weird, but <http://grab.by/dXiq> just seems overwhelming to me and
is a turn-off.

Also, as far as I know, OpenID 2.0 doesn't pass the username/name/picture
(correct me if I'm wrong), so there is some extra work involved in getting
that info from each individual provider (assuming they even provide it like
Google does)

------
chrischen
It depends on the site and demographics. For example, on Like.fm, approx 30%
use email+password and the rest use Facebook+email+password.

~~~
austinhallock
Interesting, thanks for the info! Big difference between <http://grab.by/dXi6>
and <http://grab.by/dXia> in terms of how much focus is put on Facebook, but
that plays a bigger role than I'd imagine (24% -> 70%). Of course, the
audiences are a bit different as well

